

The-illusion-of-asymmetric-insight - dlitwak
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/08/21/the-illusion-of-asymmetric-insight/

======
CountHackulus
Very interesting read. Not sure that if the same summer camp experiment was
held now, with properly raised children, that the outcome would be quite the
same. There might still be some competition, but I doubt it would come to
nearly murder.

~~~
gruseom
Your comment displays the very asymmetric bias the article is about: _we're_
not like _them_. _Our_ children are raised properly.

~~~
CountHackulus
While I don't disagree with what you're saying, I do think that the general
culture is a bit more tolerant of differences now than it was when the
experiment was run.

